# I deleted the KJV Poll by accident.



## BobVigneault (Aug 12, 2008)

OOOOps, it was all going great too. I merged the two threads and then I was trying to delete the duplicate posts and BANG, it was all gone.

Sorry, start over and this time I won't touch it. It's been one of those weeks! (And it's only Tuesday.)


----------



## Zenas (Aug 12, 2008)

I voted and I had a post all typed out for it right as you deleted it. 


I guess we now know the answer to the proverbial question, "What would Bawb do?". Delete the poll.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 12, 2008)

:lol


----------



## panta dokimazete (Aug 12, 2008)

Zenas said:


> I voted and I had a post all typed out for it right as you deleted it.



Thus, the hard learned lesson to compose extensive posts in google docs 

Auto-Save!


----------



## BobVigneault (Aug 12, 2008)

Hope no one finds out that I prefer The Message for serious Bible study and The Living Bible for devotions.


----------



## Zenas (Aug 12, 2008)

Bawb,

Those are the translations that I had down for preferences. Thus my upsetness.


----------



## BobVigneault (Aug 12, 2008)

I hope you're re-doing the poll.

In truth, my moderating duty was faithfully discharged. I was asked to merge the two threads together and I assure you, they are together...... like Sodom and Gomorrah.


----------



## Stomata leontôn (Aug 12, 2008)

BobVigneault said:


> OOOOps, it was all going great too. I merged the two threads and then I was trying to delete the duplicate posts and BANG, it was all gone.
> 
> Sorry, start over and this time I won't touch it. It's been one of those weeks! (And it's only Tuesday.)


Thanks. I thought I had said something wrong or had opened a can of worms.


----------



## Stomata leontôn (Aug 12, 2008)

BobVigneault said:


> I hope you're re-doing the poll.
> 
> In truth, my moderating duty was faithfully discharged. I was asked to merge the two threads together and I assure you, they are together...... like Sodom and Gomorrah.


No problem. I have auto-fill.


----------



## Galatians220 (Aug 12, 2008)

BobVigneault said:


> Hope no one finds out that I prefer The Message for serious Bible study and The Living Bible for devotions.


 


So -- are you telling us _it was no accident after all?!_

It's okay; it's cool... 



Margaret


----------

